# anybody replace A.C. compressor? what'd you use?



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

my clutch broke apart on the A.C. compressor and i'm trying to decide whether to replace with a rebuilt original style unit, or the "bolt in' modern replacement Pro6TEN. the new style is 1/3 the weight smoother quieter more effecient so they say. whats the gto forum say? also has anyone replaced just the clutch? i see theres a clutch available at year one.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

I replaced my compressor with a new factory style unit approx 6 months ago and would not do it again bogs engine very bad worse then original. I am also looking at the pro6ten unit but can not find any reviews online. If you do go with the pro6ten please wright a review. I read that they use sanden internals but I could not verify this.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harp, if the compressor is still good, you might be able to replace only the clutch...or did the clutch give up when the compressor seized?


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the replys the clutch plates are loose and the rubber is disentegrating not sure if the compressor was damaged. i could feel the clutch starting to give out but wasnt sure what the strange new vibration/shuddering sound at higher rpms. the ac was working ok but not great had the freon switched and charged for the summer and it lasted 4 months. i think id just as soon try a whole new compressor in the modern style that bolts in and hope it works alot better than the old style, its hot in florida!!!


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

*Replaced clutch*

Hello, I had the same happen to me. I was driving down the road when the clutch gave out and the belt blew off and created a major racket with a lot of smoke. I ordered up a new clutch assembly and had it installed. We cleaned out the compressor and the system seems to be ok now. If you are not worried about the loss of power when using the original compressor I would stay with it just for the factory look.


----------

